# Alexandre Dumas



## Shawn (Jan 3, 2006)

I just started reading _The Count of Monte Cristo_, which I am starting to fall in love with, by the way. I was just wondering what you think of Dumas' writing style and prose.


----------



## Dookie (Jan 3, 2006)

I have read The Three Musketeers. Very classic writing style, very tough to read sometimes, but very beautiful and very elegant in the way that things are written. In my writing I try to take after him in this way I suppose. So if writing is good enough to take from an adapt on to become your own, its pretty damn good. That's what I think of his style.


----------



## Dooga Aetrus Blackrazor (Jan 3, 2006)

He's an excellent writer. I got The Count of Monti Cristo recently, and I hope to get a chance to read it soon - projects are getting in my way.

The Three Musketeers was good, but I read a children's version many years ago - the real version is probably much better.


----------



## g.f.whitney (Jan 9, 2006)

I've always liked Dumas' writing style, but more so in French.  A couple of years ago, I read _Le Masque de Fer_ (the man in the iron mask), and I fell in love with his writing, and I've since managed to read _Les Trois Mousquetaires _(the three musketeers) and _Le Comte de Monte Cristo_ (the count of monte cristo).  I greatly recommend the original language of his books (that is, if you speak fluent French - his language is a bit flowery and difficult at times).

-g.whitney


----------



## Bricklane (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh, I loved Dumas. I enjoyed the plots/stories, though I wasn't sure that English translation was so good as its French version. To me, his style of writing were kindof like those martial fantasies of Jinyong who was a Cantonese martial fantasy writer. (I am not sure if martial fantasy are the proper terms for his writing style.)


----------



## Mungye (Jun 17, 2006)

I loved deeply the count of monte Cristo. unbelievable.
But you know in fact I thought that the real life of Dumas, his being a philanderer and always running from his debts plus his African ancestry in part at least was just as or more absorbing than his great writing.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't read Count of Monte Cristo, yet. I'm supposed to read it for English class next year, but I'm really looking forward to it. even more now that everyone says they like it


----------



## Mungye (Jun 17, 2006)

you really will love it.And if you ever get a chance, if you haven't to date, get a copy of the movie with Richard Chamberlain. It is outstanding.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Jun 20, 2006)

I absolutely loved The Three Musketeers and The Count of Monte Cristo. I have The Man in the Iron Mask, but I haven't got around to read it yet. The movie was excellent, I know that. So was the one of The Count of Monte Cristo. Definitely recommended to everyone!


----------



## Mungye (Jun 21, 2006)

hey Vin,,
you wouldn't by any chance ..er...like a certain Orlando guy.....now would you?:smile:


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Jun 21, 2006)

No, of course not!


----------



## Mungye (Jun 23, 2006)

That is what I thought. I don't care for him either!!!:---)


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jan 16, 2008)

I love the movie and seen other movies based on his writing but never really attempted to read them - think i was a bit worried about understanding them but i am definitely going to track down this book because i think it will be great


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jan 16, 2008)

Somebody mentioned the 3 Musketeers/4 Musketeers films, with Chamberlain, Michael York,  Oliver Reed at top form,  Raquel Welch doing a great comedy turn, Faye Dunaway chilling and thrilling as Milady DeWinter.

By all means, if you haven't seen it, do.   It blows away all other film versions of this story.  It was the first film to render swashbuckling realistically, with the guys slopping the mud and kicking each other in the pachacas while fencing.  

The screenplay is masterful, by George MacDonald Fraser, author of the wonderful Flashman series and topnotch writer in his own right.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Sep 14, 2008)

reading the unabridged version and think Dumas has an incredible way with prose - there are so many lines that make me stop and  think over them before going on. 

It tends to get side-tracked a little, especially the chapter about Vampa (?) - the bandit anyway...

I would also have preferred to stay in Edmond's POV throughout, but I still think it's an amazing book so far


----------



## Bittersweetlastlaugh (Sep 24, 2008)

A few years ago, and old serial of dumas was discovered by one of the leading dumas scholor. It was just published. I think it was called the last cavalier of saint-hermiaine in the age of napolean. This is the part of history dumas was most intimatly aqainted with, and i must say his mixture of french history with stunning potrayls of the men at the time are really awesome. I just read it a week ago...and i must say i was highly impressed. For those of you who like....the somewhat dense style that Dumas has become known for...i greatly reccommend checking it out.


----------

